# What doesn't kill you makes you stronger



## unaperladelmar

Como se dice en espanol aparte de lo que no mata engorda?


----------



## rocioteag

si no te mata, te hace fuerte.


----------



## Thaliana

"Lo que no te mata, te hará más fuerte"


----------



## andaya

Lo que no mata, engorda.


----------



## cala

Hola,
El dicho es, según sé: 
*lo que no mata, engorda*
Pero también, coloquialmente decimos:
*si no te mata, te hará feliz*

y con respecto al esfuerzo físico también se dice:

*el trabajo no mata, te hace fuerte,*
hay muchas expresiones, aunque el dicho oficial por decirlo de alguna manera es
*lo que no mata, engorda*


----------



## Soy Yo

No estoy seguro puesto que la expresión en inglés quiere decir que si no mueres pasando tiempos difíciles saldrás más fuerte..."equipado" para enfrentar más adversidad.


----------



## your_baby

yo creo que la frase mas adecuada seria" lo que no te mata, te hace mas fuerte" incluso es un dicho mexicano muy famoso y se refiere a cuando  sufres mucho por algo, sea lo que sea, si el sufrimiento no logra destruirte, al contrario te dara experiencia, te enseñara mas de la vida, es como algo filosofico.


----------



## Alicky

your_baby said:


> yo creo que la frase mas adecuada seria" lo que no te mata, te hace mas fuerte" incluso es un dicho mexicano muy famoso y se refiere a cuando sufres mucho por algo, sea lo que sea, si el sufrimiento no logra destruirte, al contrario te dara experiencia, te enseñara mas de la vida, es como algo filosofico.


 
Concuerdo con vos. En Argentina también es conocido.


----------



## Thaliana

De hecho la cita se le atribuye a Nietzsche, con lo que en realidad tanto en inglés como en  español serían traducciones de la frase original en alemán


----------



## Kskbbellina

"lo que no te mata, te fortalece" esa es la expresión habitual en Argentina : )


----------



## kenritz

I saw a phrase similar to this in the forum but how would translate it this way? thanks for the help.


----------



## Eva Maria

kenritz said:


> I saw a phrase similar to this in the forum but how would translate it this way? thanks for the help.


 
Ken,

"Lo que no me mata, me hace más fuerte"

Is that what you were asking for?

EM


----------



## Iararo

Lo que no me mata, me fortalece.


----------



## Estela07

Otra posibilidad: 
Lo que no te destruye te hace fuerte... 

Una frase muy cierta!


----------



## Explicit_Mami

your_baby said:


> yo creo que la frase mas adecuada seria" lo que no te mata, te hace mas fuerte" incluso es un dicho mexicano muy famoso y se refiere a cuando sufres mucho por algo, sea lo que sea, si el sufrimiento no logra destruirte, al contrario te dara experiencia, te enseñara mas de la vida, es como algo filosofico.


 
si, pero alguna gente simplemente nunca aprende.


----------



## La Lule

Hi there I want to know how to say the popular phrase "lo que no me mata , me hace mas fuerte" is it ok to say, "what doesn't kill you, makes me stronger?


----------



## Broccolicious

Hi there

Yes, that's correct. Except, of course, that "what doesn't kill *you*, makes *you* stronger", or "what doesn't kill *me*, makes *me* stronger"!


----------



## La Lule

sure, thanks, kisses!!


----------



## La Lule

sorry, isn't it "what DON'T KILL YOU, MAKE YOU STRONGER"?


----------



## Broccolicious

Hi - no, you were right first time!


----------



## Shona171

hi,
 i was just wondering could someone please help me translate this phrase into spanish
 thanks


----------



## vignette

"Lo que no te mata, te hace más fuerte"


----------



## Maihue

Hola, bienvenida al foro.
Can you make a try?
We may correct you.


----------



## Tommi Barron

Es una frase que uso bastante porque mis padres siempre se quejan que hago cosas peligrosos o me esfuerzo al maximo posible.  

Yo supongo que se traduzca asi "Lo que no me mata, solo me fortalece."

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Iararo

Tommi Barron said:


> Es una frase que uso bastante porque mis padres siempre se quejan que hago cosas peligrosos o me esfuerzo al maximo posible.
> 
> Yo supongo que se traduzca asi "Lo que no me mata, sólo me fortalece."
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


----------



## bondia

Tommi Barron said:


> Es una frase que uso bastante porque mis padres siempre se quejan que hago cosas peligrosos o me esfuerzo al maximo posible.
> 
> Yo supongo que se traduzca asi "Lo que no me mata, solo me fortalece."
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


 
Welcome, Tommi Barron!
Hay un dicho en español (de España): _Lo que no mata, engorda_
Saludos


----------



## malina

También:

Lo que no me mata, me hace más fuerte.


----------



## jjalberto

Lo que no me mata, sólo me fortalece." y  "lo que no me mata me hace mas fuerte" son traducciones literales del inglés al español. Nosotros no decimos eso pero sí algo parecido que ya se ha dicho en el foro. La expresión española para ese dicho inglés es:" Lo que no mata engorda"
Saludos.


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago

Hola a todos:

Quería saber o aprender un dicho o una expresión muy española para describir y expresar el aprendizaje que tenemos todos en la vida que "eventualmente" nos nutre y que nos desarrolla. Por ejemplo, a veces sufrimos y nos pasan experiencias dolorosas pero en actualidad la vida es así. Todos sabemos que la vida no es lecho de rosas. Pero después de sobrevivir y aprender y aceptar estas situaciones somos más fuertes, más listos y más desarrollados.  

En inglés decimos, "What doesn't kill you makes you stronger." para expresar la misma idea. 

¿Hay un dicho en español para expresar el mismo concepto? 

Venga. Espero recibir sugerencias. 

Un saludo. 

Adrien


----------



## Lurrezko

Lo que no mata, engorda.

Saludos


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago

^ eh....pues esa expresión me parece un poco sosa. 

¿Hay otros dichos?


----------



## Csalrais

Si lo que buscas es una expresión que sea propia del español con toda seguridad, la frase de Lurrezko lo es sin duda. Pero no olvídemos que la traducción literal de la frase en inglés es hoy en día muy popular.

"Lo que no te mata te hace más fuerte"


----------



## Lurrezko

AdrienDeLaChicago said:


> ^ eh....pues esa expresión me parece un poco sosa.
> 
> ¿Hay otros dichos?



Pero la expresión inglesa es tan literal, ¿no? La española, lejos de ser sosa, me parece mucho más sarcástica.

Un saludo


----------



## Hector9

Concuerdo con Csalrais, "_Lo que no te mata te hace más fuerte_" es la que usaría yo.


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago

Pues no sabía que lo que he escrito "Lo que no te mata te pone más fuerte" era casi igual a la traducción inglesa de hoy en día.


----------



## Lurrezko

Claro que es igual: es un calco del inglés.


----------



## Csalrais

Lurrezko said:


> Claro que es igual: es un calco del inglés.



Efectivamente. Si Adrien busca algo más tradicional en español solo se me ocurre la que tú propones. No me suena ninguna otra parecida que sea habitual y conocida.


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago

Sí pero en muchos casos los calcos del inglés al español no suenan muy bien. En algunos casos pues sí. 

Muchas gracias a todos. 

Me alegro mucho de recibir vuestra ayuda. 

Un saludo.

Gracias.


----------



## perrodelmal

es igual que en inglés, lo que no te mata te hace más fuerte


----------



## Lurrezko

Csalrais said:


> Efectivamente. Si Adrien busca algo más tradicional en español solo se me ocurre la que tú propones. No me suena ninguna otra parecida que sea habitual y conocida.



¿Tú crees que en España ya se ha incorporado al lenguaje habitual? Es obvio que se entiende perfectamente, pero cuando yo era un chaval eso no se decía por aquí. Se decía _lo que no mata, engorda_. De toda la vida, vamos.


----------



## Moritzchen

Lo que no mata engorda! 
De soso no tiene nada.
Bueno, hay que saber decirlo... y entenderlo.


----------



## Csalrais

Lurrezko said:


> ¿Tú crees que en España ya se ha incorporado al lenguaje habitual? Es obvio que se entiende perfectamente, pero cuando yo era un chaval eso no se decía por aquí.



Yo también diría que no es tradicional aquí, que la frase se hizo famosa en España a través de traducciones de películas o series anglosajonas donde no es una expresión rara. Pero sí que me arriesgaría a decir que hoy en día la mayoría de los jóvenes la habrá escuchado unas cuantas veces y que ya se ha incorporado al uso cotidiano. No hay más que ver los resultados de la búsqueda de Google que puse en mi primer mensaje.


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago

Cuando digo "soso" me refiero a que la expresión española es demasiada simple y blanda. 

Quería aprender una expresión más florida para una idea de un tatuaje. 

Lo de "Lo que no mata, engorda" como tatuaje no me va.


----------



## Moritzchen

By blanda are you trying to say "bland"?
Try "insulso" or "desabrido".
Blanda/o means soft, pliable.


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago

^ Muy bien, gracias.


----------



## Moritzchen

Enjoy your tattoo.


----------



## cero

Hay cancion de inglés que dice "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger."  ¿Comó se dice este frase en español?


----------



## CARORAGI

Hola, yo diría: "lo que no te mata, te hace más fuerte".

Saludos


----------



## rodelu2

Lo que no mata, engorda.


----------



## Cubanboy

rodelu2 said:


> Lo que no mata, engorda.



Así mismo decimos por aquí.


----------



## Orejapico

Aquí tenemos una frase similar que dice_ golpe que no mata, fortalece.


_


> Lo que no mata, engorda.



No creo que la frase se aplique en el mismo contexto. Aquí decimos _lo que no mata engorda_, o más vulgarmente, _mierda que no mata engorda_, para referirnos expresamente a cosas de comer, pero no abarca un significado tan amplio como la otra frase, que se aplica más a los golpes que nos da la vida.

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Orejapico said:


> […] No creo que la frase se aplique en el mismo contexto. Aquí decimos _lo que no mata engorda_, o más vulgarmente, _mierda que no mata engorda_, para referirnos expresamente a cosas de comer, pero no abarca un significado tan amplio como la otra frase, que se aplica más a los golpes que nos da la vida. […]


De acuerdo.
Una cosa es _lo que no mata, fortalece_ y otra _chancho limpio no engorda_, como diríamos aquí.


----------



## chacahua

Por si les interesa a quienes no lo saben ya, otra forma del dicho inglés es así:
If it doesn't kill you, it makes you stronger.​
Quizá parezca muy poca la diferencia, y sí que no hay ningún cambio de significado. Pero yo lo escucho más así, y por eso lo menciono.


----------



## mandilson

As Caroragi said: "Lo que no te mata te hace más fuerte". 

No doubt about it.

The sentence "Lo que no mata, engorda" is wrong. It's for food, and it has a TOTALLY different meaning.


----------



## veroniica

"Lo que no mata te hace más fuerte"

Creo que sería la mejor acepción en este caso... lo que no mata, engorda se aplica en España para la comida, es decir, se te cae cualquier comida al suelo y ves que el suelo estaba "limpio" y dices eso "lo que no mata, engorda"...

Y lo de "lo que no te mata te hace más fuerte" se aplica a casos en que llevas palos por la vida o sufres algún contratiempo y piensas eso para infundirte ánimos.


----------



## MDOM

There is a line in a song by Mexican band, Mana that says

"lo que no mata, me fortalece hoy" and "lo que no me mato, me fortaleció"

I would venture that a more general statement of the same would be 

"lo que no mata, fortalece"


----------



## ColorMind

It can be translated as  _"lo que no te mata te hace más fuerte"_  or _"lo que no te mata te fortalece"_. 

I think these two are the most correct translations of all, due to the beggining of the sentence: "What doesn't..", which is "Aquello que.." or "Lo que..".

Anyway, it all depends on the dialect of the spanish speaker that says it. So here I'm risking this one as an Argentinian-spanish speaker


----------



## colombo-aussie

Hola,

Bueno, realmente no sé en que contexto utilicen está expresión en otros países, pero si le spuedo decir cómo lo útilizamos en mi país, Colombia.

Cuando alguien deja caer un alimento al piso, y no tiene ningún problema para recogerlo y llevarlo a la boca, normalmente dice *"Lo que no mata, engorda", *lo cual tiene un sentido totalmente diferente a cuando alguien dice *"Lo que no te mata, te hace más fuerte".*


----------



## veroniica

colombo-aussie said:


> Hola,
> 
> Bueno, realmente no sé en que contexto utilicen está expresión en otros países, pero si le spuedo decir cómo lo útilizamos en mi país, Colombia.
> 
> Cuando alguien deja caer un alimento al piso, y no tiene ningún problema para recogerlo y llevarlo a la boca, normalmente dice *"Lo que no mata, engorda", *lo cual tiene un sentido totalmente diferente a cuando alguien dice *"Lo que no te mata, te hace más fuerte".*




Exactamente lo que decía yo  Que es totalmente distinto una cosa de otra...


----------

